# Farm Pro 2425



## grttractorhunt

I am looking to purchase a used 2005 Farm Pro 2425 4X4 tractor with 76 hours, the seller said that the tractor needs a new cluth. Any idea of the cost of a cluth, how much trouble is it to replace the cluth? Is this a common problem with these tractors? I don't want to buy something that I will have to keep working on.

Thanks
Grttractorhunt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Boy, I don't mean to knock a brand but with only 76 hours and someone looking at a clutch is NOT a good sign at all. Replacing a clutch in something like that could be a major ordeal and availibility of parts? Might be a darn good reason the guy is selling it with only 76 hours on it. I don't know but I see red lights flashing all over my instrument panel! I guess the big question is.... How much to buy in to begin with?


----------



## Thomas

I as well would being doing double take on clutch matter,can you take mech. w/you and have him do inspection.


----------



## Halifax

I've got a similar one, Jinma 254,same machine. For parts we have a dealer in Chesapeake, va, a couple more in TX. You would need to split the tractor to get at the clutch, not an easy task, but not impossible. Need to find out the background of the tractor. Did the dealer do any type of prep work? Such as check the clutch for proper clearances? Or is it as simple as the previous owner liked to use it as a foot rest, "riding the clutch" Maybe use the bad clutch as a way to buy it cheaper.....

I've got over 300 hours (still young) and I'm by no means easy on it. But I do check the clearances on clutch fingers and the disc (2 of them).

Good luck

Aubrey


----------



## doug64

double check the hours the tach is the first thing to break on a farm pro tractor clutch is not bad to change and parts are easy to get circle g tractors


----------

